# Church of England votes to allow women bishops



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess this shouldn't surprise us, but what are your thoughts on this? Church of England votes in favor of women bishops


----------



## kodos (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't they already allow women pastors? Seems inconsistent to not allow them to be "bishops"! 

Weird.


----------



## jambo (Jul 14, 2014)

Although I would not agree with the ordination of women, but if a group allows female vicars then I don't see how it could logically deny them the office of bishop. The Church of England has long since relegated the scriptures and promoted human reasoning to top spot.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2014)

There are already female bishops in parts of the Anglican communion, correct? (such as the Protestant Episcopal Church)

And there are already female clergy in the Church of England correct? Or is that just the American Episcopals?


----------



## jambo (Jul 14, 2014)

There have been female members of the clergy in the Church of England since 1994. It is only from today that they have agreed to have women bishops.


----------



## jambo (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually I have just discovered that women have been ordained as bishops within the worldwide Anglican church, I suppose today's decision related to the Church of England itself.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 14, 2014)

Jake said:


> There are already female bishops in parts of the Anglican communion, correct? (such as the Protestant Episcopal Church)
> 
> And there are already female clergy in the Church of England correct? Or is that just the American Episcopals?



TEC/ECUSA has a woman presiding bishop that might as well be an atheist.


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2014)

That's correct. Heretofore, women have been able to be ordained as Presbyters but not Bishops in the CofE. It's consistency in the wrong direction as Stuart has said. ECUSA has had women bishops for a while, one of the many reasons why the African Churches have snubbed recent conventions which included TEC. We'll see what they do about this.


----------



## PaulMc (Jul 14, 2014)

It's no surprise given the slippery slope they started on with allowing female clergy.
Suffice it to say that the Church of England has long since ceased being a bright light for the gospel, and taking the Scriptures seriously.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel bad for J.C. Ryle. All this rolling over in his grave must be painful.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 14, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I feel bad for J.C. Ryle. All this rolling over in his grave must be painful.



It was already going down the tubes with all the Anglo Catholics that had infiltrated unfortunately. But, yes I do think he'd be even more appalled with today.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 14, 2014)

arap said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for J.C. Ryle. All this rolling over in his grave must be painful.
> ...


The Anglo-Catholics were allies with the Evangelicals is resisting the consecration of female Bishops. I wonder if this will cause the Anglican Church of Nigeria to declare the Church of England to be Apostate.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 14, 2014)

yeutter said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...



Yes to the first statement but, nevertheless both are not doctrinally sound. Its like my enemy's enemy.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 14, 2014)

arap said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> > arap said:
> ...


I understand that you would disagree with evangelicals in the Church of England on Church polity. In what other ways do you think that evangelical Anglicans are not doctrinally sound?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 14, 2014)

yeutter said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > yeutter said:
> ...



I was not talking about the evangelicals but, the Anglo-Catholics as not being doctrinally sound coupled with the liberals advocating womens bishops. Thats what I meant by both.


----------

